# CORRIENTES | Torres Costanera Sur | 110m | 361ft | 35 fl | U/C | 70m | 230ft | 25 fl | Pro



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

The first building over 100 m in the city of Corrientes, capital of the homonymous province, in Argentina. Other sources say 120 m for the tallest tower.

Began: 2019
Will finish: 2023

Architects: Leandro Rosso, Malena Pérez









Source









Source










Source

Videos:


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*November 2020*



















Source


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*April 2021*


















Source









Source


----------



## Diego3 (Mar 27, 2020)

November 26


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

One of the most creative projects I've seen lately. Judging by the latest photos, they should meet the deadlines by 2023.


----------

